# Hairy traffic jam on the way to work this morning



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Literally hairy traffic jam on the highway this morning.

NAB


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What A Cute Picture. I Know This Poor Farmer Is saying Some Not So Nice Words To his Cows LOL. Beef Cows Are Alot Harder To Work When They Get Out Then Dairy Cows. Living In The Country we Get Cows Out Alot Most Just Get In Others Pastures Not On Any Main Roads. 
Thanks For The Picture,
Jennifer


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

And What Nice Cows atleast The Front Half No Poop In The Road. LOL.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hopefully, a "CATTLE XING" sign won't have to be put up!

At least they are all heading in the SAME direction!  

Thanks, Nab...humor in the morning is always welcome!  

Shi 

(Squeaks is back in daddy mode and didn't come out to take a look!)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo, Nab! Glad you had your camera handy for that Kodak moment!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How cute. Thanks for the pic.

Reti


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*just like here*

Gee that made me feel more closely connected to you all over there - we CONSTANTLY are stopping for cows crossing!!! Here in Tasmania. I once opened my backdoor and a large cow was standing there under my clothes line. I remember closing and yelling to David and the dog that there was a cow in my way! Could they chase him out please! LOL


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's "open range" out there, isn't it, Nab?

Pidgey


----------

